# Reflections?



## Leo's Mom (Feb 27, 2006)

Yeah, Leo looks at himself in our sliding glass doors at night. Mostly he just looks but every now and then he sees himself move and the the growling starts. He has no interest in himself in the full legnth mirror. 

Neither of my labs have ever noticed themselves in the door or mirror, or maybe they just don't care...


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Tucker used to play with the other golden in the mirror all the time when he was smaller lol. Now he just looks at himself and walks away.


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

Buffy doesn't ever seem to see herself in mirrors or as a reflection in glass. Abby does though and sometimes just watches herself. She's never barked or growled though.


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

We put Katie up in our mirror but not sure if she sees herself as she doesnt do much.


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Amber definately loves her reflection in paddles!!

Thanks to her we now have a big ONE outside the kitchen after the paving of the garden. I could of gotten rid of it but then I thought why? 

Perfect paddle for her to wash her paws in before stepping in my kitchenl


----------



## Megan B (Mar 25, 2006)

My golden looks at himself all the time in the reflection off the tv stand and fireplace glass doors. He used to bark and growl and go nuts and now it just appears to puzzle him. The funniest thing is if we imitate a barking noise at the same time he is looking at the reflection ... he seriously starts to believe there is a dog looking right at him and will get all excited. I know ... we're cruel right?


----------



## goldencrazy (Dec 15, 2005)

Tabitha saw herself in the black screen of my (powered off) laptop and started growling at her reflection. One evening, a few years back, my deceased Abbey saw a puppy picture of herself being used as wallpaper on my desktop monitor and started barking at it! I had to turn the monitor off to get her to shut up!

Megan B - I've got to try the barking thing if Tabitha does that again. Too funny!


----------



## Molly's Mom (Jan 1, 2007)

LOL, we tried barking at the reflection too. She barked back. So fun. I'm glad I'm not the only one. My previous dogs didn't care, that's why this seemed strange.


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

Bailey used to play with himself in the full length mirror in our bathroom. He doesn't do that any more though. He does growl at himself occassionally when he sees his reflection in the mirror on my dresser (when he is on our bed).


----------



## MarleyLove (Sep 2, 2006)

Marley likes to bark at himself in the back door (glass)


----------



## LauraEyes2 (Sep 16, 2005)

Vinny plays with his reflection in the sliding glass door and the wall mirror in my bedroom. He'll get all excited and growl/bark at the reflection. Sometimes he gets his toy and tries to get the "other dog" to play tug with him. It's a riot. I'm not sure if he thinks there's another dog or he's just being playful. We joke that Vinny has a friend named "Vince" who is his alter ego that lives in the window and stops by to play occasionally. Pretty funny...


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Hmmmmmm. No, our two have never noticed themselves in reflections. 

We do get a big kick out of watching them--watching other dogs on TV--particularly when the screen version barks or howls. Often both of them will howl back!

SJ


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Mine will bark at the dishwasher.....


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

Oakley went through a period where he was quite offended by the Golden he saw in the fireplace doors. Now, he just freezes and stares at his reflection.


----------

